# CC: Red Alert 3



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 26, 2011)

I just picked up Red Alert 3 and Red Alert 3:Uprising and I gotta say they are damn fun. If anyone enjoys old school RTS this is definitely worth picking up. Plus its got a hilarious plot in it. I was getting yelled at by Tim Curry and George Takei one time and I busted out laughing. Even in Red Alert 3:Uprising you got Ric Flare. 

These games are not revolutionary in any way but they are damn fun. Plus they are only 4.99 this weekend.

If any of you guys pick it up my name is TheMailMan. Send me an invite for some co-op.


----------



## Kursah (Feb 26, 2011)

I skipped it, but at that price...it seems to be worth it. I've been on a huge RTS run the last couple months, and this looks like it could be good fun.


----------



## scaminatrix (Feb 27, 2011)

Looks good, the gameplay screenshot reminds me of Discworld more than anything, but at least it looks like you control single units, and not squads.
If only I had money.


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Feb 27, 2011)

Ric Flair!!! WOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO  that alone is worth the price of the game


----------



## TAViX (Feb 27, 2011)

Oh, memories, memories!

I have the originals somewhere getting dust around here...

Btw, what's the name of that blonde pr0n actress that plays in cinematics.....


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2011)

Out of cash.


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 27, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Oh, memories, memories!
> 
> I have the originals somewhere getting dust around here...
> 
> Btw, what's the name of that blonde pr0n actress that plays in cinematics.....



Jenny McCarthy is not a porn star.


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 27, 2011)

yeah, red alert 3 was realy funny and not to mention the D cup model was realy hot

and its realy worth it, man i remember playing co-op with my friend

and my favorite was japan


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 27, 2011)

This one even though no one says that was revolutionary in a way. This was the first time where you could destroy a tank rush with a well picked units. And same applied to every side. For every offense there was at least one defense. So planing attacks or defenses require quite some proper tactics. Bought Premier version when it was released and also bought Uprising addon not long ago on Steam when it was like 5 EUR in some deal. It's a fun game


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 27, 2011)

Hmmmm...Red Alert 3....one of the worst C&C games, I still regret paying $50 for it

I was hooked up into the strategy genre because of the C&C games but everything which was released after Tiberium War was an utter failure to the series.

Red Alert 3 was the end of the Red Alert games for me and Tiberium Twilight was the end for the C&C games too...I might get Tiberium Twilight once it reaches $2, just for the storyline and for Kane's sake...I'm THAT cheap.


----------



## Lionheart (Feb 27, 2011)

This game iz underrated damn I want to buy it but Im so cheap right now (thanx 2 HD6950's) don't even have $7.50 on me

This game was great on the PS3 surprisingly


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 27, 2011)

Red Alert 3 is the RTS you have to play if you really just want "pure" fun.

Red Alert, Red Alert: Counterstrike and Red Alert: Aftermath were one of the first RTS games I've played.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 27, 2011)

Man, I wish if they didn't cancel Tiberium which was supposed to be a First person shooter game, now that would have been better than this sh!t....

Or at least they should have brought back old characters such as Yuri, now that's an unforgettable character.


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Man, I wish if they didn't cancel Tiberium which was supposed to be a First person shooter game, now that would have been better than this sh!t....
> 
> Or at least they should have brought back old characters such as Yuri, now that's an unforgettable character.



Did you play Renegade? Better than most people thought imo.


----------



## wahdangun (Feb 27, 2011)

Lionheart said:


> This game iz underrated damn I want to buy it but Im so cheap right now (thanx 2 HD6950's) don't even have $7.50 on me
> 
> This game was great on the PS3 surprisingly



yeah it was really underrated


btw how do you change your name chaos kila?


----------



## Frick (Feb 27, 2011)

wahdangun said:


> y
> btw how do you change your name chaos kila?



I think you have to contact the mods.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

The Witcher said:


> Hmmmm...Red Alert 3....one of the worst C&C games, I still regret paying $50 for it
> 
> I was hooked up into the strategy genre because of the C&C games but everything which was released after Tiberium War was an utter failure to the series.
> 
> Red Alert 3 was the end of the Red Alert games for me and Tiberium Twilight was the end for the C&C games too...I might get Tiberium Twilight once it reaches $2, just for the storyline and for Kane's sake...I'm THAT cheap.



Why didn't you like it? The game plays pretty much like all the other C&C? The only difference I can see is how the different factions build things.


----------



## dustyshiv (Feb 27, 2011)

Red Alert2 Way better IMO.


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Why didn't you like it? The game plays pretty much like all the other C&C? The only difference I can see is how the different factions build things.



Where can I start....

1. Cartoon-ish graphics.

2. Cheesy storyline, (though I did like the Japanese)

3. I didn't feel like I was playing a Red Alert game...different sensation.

4. This might sound "gay" but too much cleavages made the story kinda...dunno...B movie..bad acting, but I did like Tim Curry 

Overall I would give the game 7/10, it's good but it's the worst in the series preceded by Tiberium Twilight.


----------



## TAViX (Feb 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> Jenny McCarthy is not a porn star.



Last time I check she was taking nudes for Playboy and stuff. But she looks like one anyaways.....


----------



## The Witcher (Feb 27, 2011)

TAViX said:


> Last time I check she was taking nudes for Playboy and stuff. But she looks like one anyaways.....



Once her career is done we might see her doing......you know.....

I bet that she already offered her services to some director or talent agent, isn't this how you get famous


----------



## BumbleBee (Feb 27, 2011)

she's a model. 

you know your old when people don't know who Jenny McCarthy is.


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 27, 2011)

I was thinking about getting this game i saw you playing it last night on steam. i loved all the other RA's i might pick this up  later today.

EDIT: Never mind I just purchased it on Steam downloading now!


----------



## cdawall (Feb 27, 2011)

i liked got this one on release in the gold case was cool


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2011)

fuck it for £4 i'm getting it!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

BumbleBee said:


> she's a model.
> 
> you know your old when people don't know who Jenny McCarthy is.



Yeah. I like her. Not because I'm heterosexual but because she just seems like a cool chick. As for her doing porn I doubt it. Last I heard she was with Jim Carrey and she a huge advocate for fighting autism. She doesn't need to become a pornstar to be famous.



The Witcher said:


> Where can I start....
> 
> 1. Cartoon-ish graphics.
> 
> ...



Its ALWAYS been cartoony. Its ALWAYS been done in "B-Movie" style. As for the cleavage? Unless you are in fact gay I see nothing wrong with the boobs. Hell even a lot of straight woman like big boobs!



Delta6326 said:


> I was thinking about getting this game i saw you playing it last night on steam. i loved all the other RA's i might pick this up  later today.
> 
> EDIT: Never mind I just purchased it on Steam downloading now!



Nice! Look me up! TheMailMan



WhiteLotus said:


> fuck it for £4 i'm getting it!



Just send me an invite next time you see me playing man! We will crush the capitalist pigs!


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> Just send me an invite next time you see me playing man! We will crush the capitalist pigs!



Give me about 2 days to download it (no i'm not kidding) then another to learn it. Then yes, I will try to get a game with you!


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is a cut sence from the first one. As you can see its always been "campy".

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qZ4GF0cST_I&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iy7OslkxfLo
4:40 is a great example.


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2011)

If this is the game that I think it is, Gemma Atkinson plays the commander for the Brits(?). If so then this will make me instantly enjoy my purchase. She's hot.


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

WhiteLotus said:


> If this is the game that I think it is, Gemma Atkinson plays the commander for the Brits(?). If so then this will make me instantly enjoy my purchase. She's hot.



She sure does. Shes not the commander however.







I'm not sure who the Russian model is but shes hot also. She looks VERY Russian.



Edit:

Here are all the women from Red Alert 3. How can you not love this game?!?! The Russian model is of Eastern European decent. I knew it! My damn body study classes are finally paying off! (Art school)

http://thecontaminated.com/red-alert-3-girls-who-are-they/


----------



## WhiteLotus (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> She sure does. Shes not the commander however.
> 
> http://www.ukresistance.co.uk/pics5...-who-are-they/[url][/QUOTE]
> 
> You mean porn.


----------



## kurosagi01 (Feb 27, 2011)

TheMailMan78 said:


> I'm not sure who the Russian model is but shes hot also. She looks VERY Russian.



Which woman you on about?? the woman that gives you mission brief or the woman that hold a sniper rifle??
the one that gives you mission briefing is Ivana Miličević:




The other is a MMA fighter Gina Carano


----------



## TheMailMan78 (Feb 27, 2011)

kurosagi01 said:


> Which woman you on about?? the woman that gives you mission brief or the woman that hold a sniper rifle??
> the one that gives you mission briefing is Ivana Miličević:
> http://www.nresimleri.com/photo2/Ivana-Milicevic13933.jpg
> The other is a MMA fighter Gina Carano



I was talking about Ivana Miličević.


----------



## ChewyBrownSuga (Feb 28, 2011)

In soviet russia, game plays you!


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 28, 2011)

One of the Russian generals is of mixed descent, the slightly old guy. He's Russian-Colombian and early in his career he knows how to speak many languages, but he said he had no one to talk to with them LOL so he only really know Russian, Spanish and English now.


The only "full-blooded" Russian is the tank commander. Oleg is his character's name I think.


----------



## HXL492 (Feb 28, 2011)

My game appears to be capped at 30 frame rates, even with v-sync off  is there a problem with my game or drivers? however its still very playable


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 28, 2011)

It's really capped at 30fps.


----------



## HXL492 (Feb 28, 2011)

entropy13 said:


> It's really capped at 30fps.



Why??? 
oh... is it the consoles fault?..:shadedshu


----------



## entropy13 (Feb 28, 2011)

HXL492 said:


> Why???
> oh... is it the consoles fault?..:shadedshu



"Couldn't tell you but I do know things in the game are linked directly to frame rate so if you increase frame rate, the game will play much much faster while if fram rate drops, everything goes slower.

It's also, I believe, how multiplayer RTS keeps in synch with ever player. The game runs at the speed of the slowest PC/connection. Otherwise, you would have one player building and moving much faster than the person with the slower computer."


----------



## RejZoR (Feb 28, 2011)

I've never noticed that. It's probably not as noticeable as in FPS and racing games. But then again Split Second was capped as well and it never bothered me.


----------



## HXL492 (Feb 28, 2011)

Yeah, even at 30 frame rates the game runs smoothly. I just however wanted a buffer from a massive fps drop, like for example if you blew up 3 super reactors all at once the frames would go down unexpectedly for a split second then goes right back up again.


----------



## Melvis (Feb 28, 2011)

Did they fix the expansion where it now has LAN play? with a patch or something?  

I stopped playing once we installed the expansion and found out there was no LAN play > : S Its C&C for god sake.....


----------



## Delta6326 (Feb 28, 2011)

Well when I get home it should be done downloading! I haven't played RA 2 for ages this may take some time to get used to again


----------

